

Read me please...Google Profile can help me locate a thief that stole my laptop? - fyurgirl

I had all my personal property stolen and in that property was my laptop in addition to my entire life history. I had tax transcripts and many other identifiers in my car. Anyway, I digress, the individual that stole it is unaware that he logged in on my boyfriends google profile and when searching the dashboard history came upon some data that neither one of us inputted. After some hours of investigating we found several addressing that were a result of the &quot;MY LOCATION&quot; TO XYZ etc. and was wondering are these fairly accurate. I believe them to be as I tested ones that I had inputted and they were exact. Secondly, I came across a facebook page that belongs to this individual. How can I dig deeper into inspect element and discover their identity?
======
badpeoplesuck
your boyfriend must be pissed ! good luck im sure police are of no help.no one
saw a thing im sure someone saw something and knows you should ask and bribe
people you may just find out and be surprised

